# Office Error 1706



## mistyb (Oct 5, 2005)

I have users that are getting the following error when trying to access an Office product: "Error 1706. No valid source could be found for product Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional. The Windows installer cannot continue." We are on XP Professional but our Windows suite is 2000 Professional. I have researched on Microsoft and Google and have not gotten a resolution. I can insert the Microsoft CD but that does not help. The program eventually comes up after hitting okay to the error message 3 times. When I installed Office, I made sure all the programs had "run all from my computer". I can add the user as a local admin and they do not get the error which makes me think it is a permissions issue but I have given them access to the C: drive and the Microsoft registry key. We have a lot of turnovers and it is a hassle to add the user as an admin and then have to remove them after setting them up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

One of the bad things about Office 2000 is that you need to use the exact same media to install options or uninstall the product.

You could copy the first cd to a folder on the pc, and point MS Office to that folder (do it when the error comes up). Just make the folder Read Only for local users.


----------



## mistyb (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess I just do not understand because we use the same media to install and uninstall options. I had thought about copying the folder to their computer but because of space issues I thought I better not but if that is my only option then I will.

Thanks so much,
Misty


----------



## rjce (Oct 20, 2005)

*Registry solution*


Misty, You can actually do the following in a new text file (using Notepad) and save with a *.reg* extension:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Common]
"UserData"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\FrontPage]
"UserData"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Excel]
"UserData"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\PowerPoint]
"UserData"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Word]
"UserData"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Outlook]
"UserData"=dword:00000001
```
Obviously, remove the spaces that are showing up in the program names... don't know why it is doing that, I didn't type them that way. 

I would name the file something like *office2kfix.reg * and save on your desktop for ease of use.


----------



## mistyb (Oct 5, 2005)

I tried the suggestion and it imported into the registry successfully but I still received the error. I looked at the registry and I do not think it is changing it although it says it imported successfully. Thanks for your help!


----------



## anderci (Apr 14, 2007)

This MS Office SR1 Error 1706 description exactly describes what happens on my win2k SP4 for power users other than Administrator. I have 'merged' the regedit script while logged in as the user and it eliminated 2 out of the 3 cylces.

One cycle persists before opening any of the MS Office applications (whether or not the original Office CD is in the drive).

A solution will be appreciated.


----------



## Groer (Apr 24, 2007)

I had this problem too. Installed xp pro on a new hard drive, installed office 2000 pro. Works great for admin users but not for limited users - they get error message:
"Error 1706 No valid source could be found for product Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional. The Windows installer cannot continue"

The solution for me was Microsoft knowledge base article 258847. I pretended that I was using Windows NT 4.0 and edited the registry as suggested - problem solved!

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/258847/en-us


----------



## anderci (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestion.

I tried this suggestion, using the MMC tool because the entries were not, as yet, in the registry.

The results were worse because it still prompted for the CD. The change let it use the CD. I do not want the CD to 'reside' in my CD drive.

Back in Administrator mode, I changed the registry values back to 0.

I 'carefully' set each MS Office 2000 feature to run from Hard Drive OR 'Not Available'. To the best of my knowledge, I eliminated all of the 'load on first use' features.

The original problem still exists!


----------



## Groer (Apr 24, 2007)

When I did it, I had to use the CD for the first time when I ran an office app (when logged in as limited user), then it was fine from then on. The kb article I used said:- "If you turn on the AllowLockdownBrowse policy, the Browse button is displayed in the error message dialog box. However, if you browse to a valid .msi file on your CD, you continue to receive the 1706 error message. In order to browse to the .msi file on your CD, you also must turn on the AllowLockdownMedia policy."


----------



## anderci (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for your response. The saga continues...
1) Both registry values set to 1. 
2) Microsoft Office 2000 Professional CD in drive. 
3) Logged in a power user. 
4) Start office App 1st time , 2nd time, ...
Form opens: Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
Please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
Gathering required information... [Cancel]

1) Remove CD
2) Start office App 1st time ,
Form opens: Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
Please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1
Professional
Gathering required information... [Cancel]

Form opens: Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional
The feature you are trying to use is on a [OK]
CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not [Cancel]
Available
Insert the Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Professional disk and click OK
Use source: 
[Microsoft Office 2000 Professional v] [Browse...]

3) I browsed to the file on the CD, let it finish and open up the app.
4) Removed CD 
5) Start same app => same forms opened [Cancel], [Cancel], Error 1706 form [OK], App opened

It seems the last resort will be to put a copy of the DATA1.msi file on the hard drive???


----------



## Groer (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know - its beyond me I'm sorry.


----------



## anderci (Apr 14, 2007)

anderci said:


> Thank you for your response. The saga continues...
> 1) Both registry values set to 1.
> 2) Microsoft Office 2000 Professional CD in drive.
> 3) Logged in a power user.
> ...


A better last resort may be to delete the 'login/user' that was created before install of MS Office and recreate that user 'fresh'. 

I will 'repost' if that does not work. Thank you.


----------



## bradley123 (Jul 18, 2008)

*frontpage Error 1706*

hi my friend is having problems with front page it says:
error 1706 setup cannot find the required files. check your connection to the network or cdrom driver for other potential solutions to this problem see c\programfiles\microsoft office\office\1033\setup.hlp.

any idea's??


----------



## hcethatsme (Nov 24, 2008)

Those of you who are still having trouble... did you enable lockdown browse and lockdown media? The clearest how-to is in this KB under Windows 2000, but it works for XP SP2:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/258847/en-us
although I run gpedit.msc to access Group Policy directly.

Worked for me! Good luck.


----------

